# Belle - Blue cream 2 years old . Found as a stray



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

Belle - Blue cream 2 years old . Found as a stray
She was very stressed when she first came to us ,but has now settled very well
I'm sure she was a housecat that got out and lost because she is very happy being indoors.
She has been Neutered/microchipped and had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 week time.

No small children.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awwww bless her, glad she is safe now and hopefushe will be rehomed soon


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

She is a lovely cat. Why on earth do people not microchip their cats as soon as they get them. It would save a lot of heartache for both cats and their owners.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I was looking on the Rushden Persion Rescue site and they appear to have a little cat call Bella on the missing list. Is it the same cat?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No its not the same cat


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous, I want a new cat to join our family but Lola doesn't seem to like adult cat's :-(


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

She is beautiful...i wish i could have her!


----------

